# 4-15-08 (1 catch)



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

Went to city park around 6:30pm and fished until dark. Only got this one bite on the 3/16oz red spinner bait I've been using. As soon as the lure hit the water he took it. Depth was about 2' fow and weedy. Weighed 1lb 1 oz.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Good job Waterwings!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice job - everyone seems to do well with red in the Spring


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 16, 2008)

I need to get 1 or 2 more of that same spinner, as this is the last one I have. I barely had this fish hooked in the corner of the mouth in some skin instead of behind the jawline, and had to drag him through some weeds. I was lucky to get him in.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice job waterwings!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------

